# Google- Teacher Patricia Allen, sacked from Halton High School, claims she was bullied - Runcorn and Widnes Weekly News



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Teacher Patricia Allen, sacked from Halton High School, claims she was bullied**Runcorn and Widnes Weekly News*Patricia Allen, of Swiss Pine Gardens, Rainhill, told a Liverpool employment tribunal she was sometimes confined to bed for days because of *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*). Maths teacher Mrs Allen, 56, says she suffered stress but was bullied and *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

